# Export problem



## danfromnfld (Jan 15, 2011)

I have saved my images in dng format.  When I try to export an image as a jpg, the Export Button is grayed out and inoperative with a message:Unable to Export.  You have not chosen an application to open the files.

No idea what is causing this.  I was able to export successfully up until today.  I haven't made any changes that I am aware of.  Any help would be appreciated.

*Found the problem: I had accidentally elected "open in another application" as a post processing option.*


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forums danfromnfld! See what a great resource this is? Just posting your question often leads you to the answer on your own. And, thanks for sharing your solution so others can benefit from it! That's what makes this a great community of LR adventurers!


----------



## jpraill (Oct 23, 2011)

Gene McCullagh said:


> Welcome to the forums danfromnfld! See what a great resource this is? Just posting your question often leads you to the answer on your own. And, thanks for sharing your solution so others can benefit from it! That's what makes this a great community of LR adventurers!



Do you even read someones question before you post back, or is yours just an automated response?


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi jpraill! Welcome to the forums!

Yes, I do read the questions before I post and , no, mine is not an automated response. Why do you ask?


----------

